
AWS Launches Fargate Spot Instances - marvinpinto
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-fargate-spot-now-generally-available/
======
phamilton
This closes the gap on running ECS on spot instances. It's still a little more
expensive on Fargate (9 cents/hour for 8 cpus vs 8 cents/hour for a
c5.2xlarge), but it's close.

